# How to battle the tired feeling from Klonopin?



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

It seems when I take my klonopin if its 1mg or 2mg a day, after 5-6 hours, my body and mind become extremely tired and i lack emotion. I wish an SSRI could take care of my hyperventialiting and sudden panic attacks, racing heart beat, but it doesnt, so I have to take klonopin.

Has anyone found a medication that helps reduce the extreme tiredness from benzo's but lets the benzo still be effective?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Someting with a noradrenergic activity, for sure.

For memory issues, 'racetam, choline alfoscerate, ginko.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

I take Wellbutrin with my Klonopin and it does a good job on the fatigue. If it still isn't enough I go out and buy an energy drink or something with caffeine.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I like modafinil. Its a mild stimulant that is not in the amphetamine class like adderall and Dexedrine. Those can be tolerance and habit forming along with neurotoxicity. Use those under a pdocs care with extreme caution. 

Wellbutrin is a NDRI. It is a strong antidepressant but can cause anxiousness in people with SAD. The klonopin can counter that but you don't want to start taking more benzo to stop the anxiousness.

There's also ginseng which is an adaptogenic herb. It helps replenish the adrenal glands and is very good if used daily. Also a strong B-vit. complex, DMG,NADH, and maca. Thats a great herb to use.

I would consider modafinil for the med.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

^ I second the modafinil. It's expensive though so you have to either get your insurance to cover it or just deal with the high price. If you pay cash, the newer version, Armodafinil (Nuvigil) is a little bit cheaper and there are some good coupons on the website for it. It's also a better product then the old version.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I get my modafinil through prescription assistance. Basically if you make less than 24,000 a year you will qualify. If you are way below that than you will get the medication for free. You just have to fill out the form. Give them some documentation than your pdoc does his part and writes the script and sends it in!!


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Wellbutrin is a NDRI. It is a strong antidepressant but can cause anxiousness in people with SAD. The klonopin can counter that but you don't want to start taking more benzo to stop the anxiousness.


Yeah a lot of the anxiousness comes from its (distant) relationship to being a stimulant. I took the wellbutrin months before starting a benzo. For me personally, there was only a negligible increase in anxiety, guess I'm lucky like that. Definitely heard of much much higher anxiety being brought on by it in other people though.

Plus Wellbutrin in its own right completely destroys depression for me, and fast. It also gives me that extra motivation to fight the anxiety from day to day. I ran out for a week and I didn't even have the will to leave the house.

I also can't tolerate SSRI's without going into a hypomanic mixed state rapid cycling hell so really it is just about this or nothing :/


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Unlimited00 said:


> Yeah a lot of the anxiousness comes from its (distant) relationship to being a stimulant. I took the wellbutrin months before starting a benzo. For me personally, there was only a negligible increase in anxiety, guess I'm lucky like that. Definitely heard of much much higher anxiety being brought on by it in other people though.
> 
> Plus Wellbutrin in its own right completely destroys depression for me, and fast. It also gives me that extra motivation to fight the anxiety from day to day. I ran out for a week and I didn't even have the will to leave the house.
> 
> I also can't tolerate SSRI's without going into a hypomanic mixed state rapid cycling hell so really it is just about this or nothing :/


Yeah I ran out and couldn't get any more for 3 weeks. It was bad. I had serious depression. It's alsom great for counteracting the sexual dysfunctions of SSRI's. I know first hand.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Yeah I ran out and couldn't get any more for 3 weeks. It was bad. I had serious depression. It's alsom great for counteracting the sexual dysfunctions of SSRI's. I know first hand.


God it was awful..just absolutely zero motivation and the depression came back FAST. (Off topic) But did you have problems sleeping when you ran out too?? I couldn't sleep at night and then would have no energy to do anything during the day. I only went 6 days...I couldn't imagine 3 weeks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I just take some energy drinks


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Unlimited00 said:


> God it was awful..just absolutely zero motivation and the depression came back FAST. (Off topic) But did you have problems sleeping when you ran out too?? I couldn't sleep at night and then would have no energy to do anything during the day. I only went 6 days...I couldn't imagine 3 weeks.


I actually slept alot when I was out of the Wellbutrin. Extreme depression.

As for a stimulating med that isn't addictive and neuroprotective Modafinil ftw!!!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

spartan7 said:


> Has anyone found a medication that helps reduce the extreme tiredness from benzo's but lets the benzo still be effective?


Yes. Narcotics worked amazingly well in the short-term until tolerance occurred.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> Wellbutrin is a NDRI.


Technically yes, however it's Noradrenergic activity is alot stronger than it's relatively weak Dopaminergic activity.


----------

